# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Κοκκορομάχοι (ο-shamo)

## ταως λοφιοφορος

Φιλοι μου καλησπερα και καλως σας βρηκα!

Ασχολουμαι χρονια με το.. αθλημα και απο ''τα χερακια μου'' εχουν περασει σχεδον ολα τα ειδη απο τα αγαπημενα μας πτηνα.Λιγη μεγαλυτερη αδυναμια εχω στις κοτες επειδη ειναι πιο εξημερωμενες και πιο οικειες προς τον ανθρωπο εν σχεση με ολα τα υπολοιπα κατα τη γνωμη μου.Παντα ωστοσο ειχα τις κοινες κοτες(του εμποριου)για αυγοπαραγωγη, κρεατοπαραγωγη η' μεικτων αποδοσεων. Αυτα που στη γλωσσα μας εμεις οι κοτοπουλαδες αποκαλουμε-και ειναι-''υβριδια''δηλαδη.

Προσφατα ειδα στο ιντερνετ καποια αγγελια απο καποιον ο οποιος εχει και πουλαει κοκκορομαχους(και συγκεκριμενα ρατσας Ο-Shamo)και δεν σας κρυβω οτι.. μου μπηκε κι εμενα η ιδεα να αποκτησω κι απο δαυτα κανενα κοκκορακι..Τα κοκκορια αυτα ειναι τα ιδια που χρησιμοποιουνται στις κοκκορομαχιες και σκοτωνουν το ενα το αλλο(συνηθως)μεχρι την τελικη επικρατηση του δυνατοτερου.ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΣΚΟΠΟ αλλα για να τα βλεπω!

Εχει καποιος φιλος να μας δωσει πληροφοριες για το πτηνο αυτο?Συγκεκριμενα αυτο που κυριως θελω να μαθω ειναι αν ειναι φιλικα προς τους ανθρωπους και γενικοτερα την συμπεριφορα τους υπο νορμαλ συνθηκες μεσα στη φαρμα(χωρις ανταγωνιστη κοκκορα δηλαδη).

 Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Φώτη καλώς όρισες.. Δείχνει κάπως ατέλειωτο το ιστορικό σου !!! Όπως και να έχει καλή διαμονή στην παρέα μας..

----------


## Paul

Ειχε ενας γνωστος μου εναν κοκορα O-shamo και ειχε επιτεθει και ειχε σκοτωσει 3 κοτες!!!Μετα δεν τον ξαναειδα...μαλλον θα τον εκανε σουπα :Evilgrin0013: !!!

----------


## mariakappa

γεια σου φωτη.καλως ορισες στην παρεα μας.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες!! Φωτη εδω ειναι Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας θα σε βοηθησει να κατανοησεις το forum καλυτερα. οι Shamos δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα φιλικες και δεν κανουν για οικοσιμα πτηνα. μερικες πληροφοριες! δεν βαζω το link γιατι ειναι γεματο διαφημισεις. καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!! 

*
*Ανήκουν στις μεγαλόσωμες ράτσες, κατηγορίας *Oriental*. Δημιουργήθηκαν από *Malay* που εισήχθηκαν στην Ιαπωνία από την Ταϋλάνδη τον 16ο αιώνα.Υπάρχουν πολλές ποικιλίες τους με κυριότερες τις O-shamo, Ko-shamo, Yamato-gunkei, Nankin-shamo, Kinpa και Yakido.
Το βάρος τους δεν υπερβαίνει τα 5.2 κιλά για τον κόκορα και τα 3.3 κιλά για την κότα.
Χαρακτηρίζονται από τον επιθετικό τους χαρακτήρα (κοκορομάχοι) και δεν φημίζονται για την *ωοπαραγωγή* τους και δεν είναι καλές κλώσες. Προβληματιή η συμβίωση τους με άλλα *οικόσιτα πτηνά.*
Η ίδια ράτσα υπάρχει και σε μικρόσωμη (bantam) στην κατηγορία All other combs clean legged bantam class
Το βάρος τους κυμαίνεται από 1.260 γραμμάρια για τον κόκορα και 1.030 γραμμάρια για την κότα και έχουν τα χαρακτηριστικά των μεγαλόσωμων.

----------


## COMASCO

γεια σου φωτη!καλως ηρθες!!

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις πληροφοριες και το καλωσορισμα!

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειμαι πολυ επιφυλακτικος για τα συγκεκριμενα πουλια(οποιαδηοτε αλλη ρατσα θα την αγοραζα αμεσως)ειναι τα αντιστοιχα..pit-bull των κοτοπουλων.Παρολα αυτα σιγουρα ειναι το κατι διαφορετικο και αν τελικα παρω(σκεφτομαι για εναν κοκκορα και μια κοτουλα)σιγουρα θα τα βαλω χωριστα απο ολα τα αλλα ζωα.Εμαθα προ λιγου απο εναν φιλο μαλιστα οτι αν εκπαιδευτουν απο μικρα απο τον ιδιοκτητη τους υπακουουν τον ιδιο και δεν επιτιθενται και γινονται πρωτοι φυλακες!

----------

